# Do I need a DSP1124P?



## davidl86 (May 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have attached my rew graphs trying different seating positions and subwoofer locations. My subwoofer is a SVS PB-13 Ultra. This is with my receiver set to 80Hz Low pass and my main speakers off. I just want to know if it is worthwhile for me to get a BFD. Note: SPL Meter used was the recommended SPL meter by SVS i.e. the new radioshack analog version. No correction or anything was applied to those graphs they are simply the raw output from my spl meter untouched. I have used the rew setup mentioned in the basic user connection guide on this forum. Thank you for your help.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> No correction or anything was applied to those graphs they are simply the raw output from my spl meter untouched.


Why did you not download the correction factors and load the file in REW? The files are on our download site.

You do have some peaks that you may be able to smooth by positioning of the sub.

When using REW, calibrate to 75dBSPL. You're measuring too high. 

For subwoofers, always use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW. Use a measurement start frequency of 0Hz and an end frequency of 200Hz.

If you require 5 post, use our post padding thread....

brucek


----------

